# Петрифекат дисков в позвоночнике



## Елена Перфилова (17 Май 2006)

У моей мамы *петрификат дисков*, врачи разводят руками говорят, что такое заболевание они еще не встречали. 

Что делать, куда можно обратиться?


----------



## Helen (17 Май 2006)

*петрифекат дисков в позвоночнике*

Термин «петрификат» обозначает обызвествление (отложение кальция) каких-либо очагов, возможно в прошлом инфекционной природы, могут встречаться в любых органах и тканях. 

Напишите нам, пожалуйста, подробнее, что беспокоит Вашу маму и что за обследования были проведены, с их описанием и заключением, мы постараемся дать более расширенное объяснение и советы.


----------

